# I need help with Wagner, pls...



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a birthday coming up and want to add Wagner to my tiny collection. 

Which one to get?

I have seen Solti's box set of 36 CDs as well as the Levine collection of 43 discs. Both seem like great value and both seem desirable.

Which to choose? :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am sure most people here (including me) will vote for Solti. Am I wrong? 

Levine's _Meistersinger von Nürnberg _on DVD is very good though, if you ever get interested in watching it.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd suggest getting a DVD or bluray. It's best to see the whole magilla. There's an excellent sampler bluray of Mehta's Valencia Ring cycle for just a few bucks. If you want CDs, Solti is a good place to start.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Solti, Solti,Solti
that box is fantastic.
and the best one out there.

you also might want to ask this in the opera subforum.


----------

